# Share your Instagram account here...



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just created an Instagram account for Daisy and Chloe follow us at 
https://instagram.com/goldensdaisyandchloe/.

Please share your Instagram accounts on this thread.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Here's the link to Cooper's instagram!!

https://instagram.com/coopmanthegoldenretriever/


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

This is Emily's!

https://instagram.com/the_nocatee_golden/


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone else want to share doggy Instagram accounts?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

@Joeyyjax 

https://instagram.com/joeyyjax/


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Kind of an old thread but I am bringing it back  Hoping to find some fellow GRF people on Instagram. Here's Hank's:
www.instagram.com/hankfordthegolden


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

*Duke's*
https://www.instagram.com/dukethegoldenboy/

*Nala's*
https://www.instagram.com/nalatheblackgolden/

I would love to see all of the pups grow with cuteness! :heartbeat


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Our crew is here:

https://www.instagram.com/the_marmalade_experience/

Mostly pictures of Hazel, but the others are there too.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Here's Kaizer's, I haven't posted anything in a week because no good new pictures of him..
https://www.instagram.com/thetailsof.kaizer/


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

GoldenBearBentley is my boys

https://www.instagram.com/goldenbearbentley/


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh fun!! Mine is https://www.instagram.com/milomochibanana/

I'll have to find all of you now!


----------



## HudsonBearsmama (Jul 30, 2015)

Hudson's instagram name is Hudsonbearnyc


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been looking at the Instagram accounts, love all the great pictures.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh yay! I love looking at other goldens on instagram, my feed is pretty much golden after golden  

Here is Derek and Charlie's https://www.instagram.com/derek_charlie/


----------



## OurMonsterMaya (Oct 16, 2014)

Yay! Follow us on our adventures!
https://www.instagram.com/our.monster.maya/


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm a very poor Instagrammer - but here's mine. 

https://www.instagram.com/i.noah.thing.or.two/

I think I've only posted one picture of Noah, which was a small collage. I guess I need to be a better Instagrammer. LOL


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Here is mine that I post a ton of Teddy and Abby on!!  https://www.instagram.com/jennbell/


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Here is Rosie's

https://www.instagram.com/rosiecotton_the_white_golden/


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

I will follow all you guys!
Mine is not just my pups, but mostly my pups.  I have some human children too.  

http://www.instagram.com/nightowl_rn


----------



## NGolden (Sep 29, 2015)

Let me start mine too.  Maybe you see a guinea pig or two. 

https://www.instagram.com/the_golden_and_fluffies/


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

Great idea!! Faith's Instagram is:
https://www.instagram.com/retrieverfaith/


----------



## DieselTheGolden (Jan 17, 2016)

So fun! I've followed you all!
I'm https://www.instagram.com/dieselthegolden/


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I love all of the instagram accounts! Here is mine:
https://www.instagram.com/my_golden_boys/


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Here's Link and Zelda's.  Follow us on Instagram!


----------



## Zeek's mom (Jan 18, 2016)

Here is Zeek's!  https://www.instagram.com/zeekthegoldenboy/


----------



## Jessie&Mom (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's the link to Jessie's Account:

https://www.instagram.com/jessie_retriever/
Will be posting a new photo tomorrow because it'll be her Birthday


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

Here's my account: https://www.instagram.com/lawgal2009/ Haven't created one just for Cash yet but might as well be his (it's mainly of him anyways!!) Once the new boy joins our family I'll probably create one for the both of them. So many fun accounts to add!


----------



## sapphire (Dec 22, 2015)

Atticus has an Instagram account!

@adventuringatticus

https://www.instagram.com/adventuringatticus/


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Oatmeal's Insta is Oatmeal_ the_golden https://www.instagram.com/oatmeal_the_golden/


----------



## GoldenBigBlue (Mar 9, 2016)

Blue's is 
https://www.instagram.com/thegoldenbigblue/

He loves new friends!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ's is www.instagram.com/thatgoldendog

He unfortunately passed away from cancer at the age of 13 last October, but I continue to share memories of him on there. I'll be posting new pics once I get a puppy (hopefully) in the near future.


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Here is Harley and Charlie's account! https://www.instagram.com/my_dog_likes/

So excited to follow everyone!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Please follow Beau at:
https://www.instagram.com/beau_and_the_beautiful/?hl=en


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Champ said:


> Champ's is www.instagram.com/thatgoldendog
> 
> He unfortunately passed away from cancer at the age of 13 last October, but I continue to share memories of him on there. I'll be posting new pics once I get a puppy (hopefully) in the near future.


Awww!! I had a Golden Champ too....he looked a lot like yours and was my total heart and soul. So sweet!


----------



## Maya_22 (Mar 18, 2015)

You can follow Leo (the wonder dog!) here: https://www.instagram.com/leo_the_wonderdog/


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeys account: www.instagram.com/Joeyyjax 

Jaxsons account: www.instagram.com/Jaxsonthegoldenn


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

Mochi's: www.instagram.com/Mochi_The_Golden/


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Lily's:

https://www.instagram.com/golden_lilyy_/


----------



## dogsamazingworld (May 18, 2016)

Hi, I want to invite all to follow us in instagram. Find us @dogsamazingworld. If you are a dog lover you will like our profile!. We are making FREE feature for your dog, visit us and read our biography!.

Instagram: @dogsamazingworld
https://www.instagram.com/dogsamazingworld/


----------



## BeautifulZeus_0614 (Feb 18, 2016)

Follow Zeus's puppy adventure from sunny Florida !! 

https://instagram.com/thegreatgolden_zeus/


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

anybody else??


----------



## SundanceMonster (Sep 3, 2011)

Mine is dialysisdog!


----------



## roxygold (Apr 6, 2014)

Follow Apple's adventures at: 
https://www.instagram.com/apple_thegolden


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Here's ours!
http://www.instagram.com/gidget_the_golden


----------



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

We're on at @ Tuckerandcharlie 

or www.instagram.com/tuckerandcharlie


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe6124 ????


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

@Lisakarges


(personal account, with lots of pup photos!)


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/piper_the_goldenpuppy/

Follow me and watch me grow!


----------



## Morgan Novosad (Apr 13, 2017)

Follow Nixons adventures here 
Morgan_novosad


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Not sure if I've posted before  

@ Jaxson_thegolden


----------



## Foster's Mom (Nov 29, 2016)

@Fosterthegoldenboy


----------



## AshleyOrd (Feb 27, 2017)

*@cooper.thegoldenboy*

YAY!!!!!!!:grin2:
https://www.instagram.com/cooper.thegoldenboy/


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

*Adventures of Chloe Missy and Napoleon*

Check our site out if you like - 

"Adventures of Chloe Missy and Napoleon"

Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/chloemissynapoleon/
Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/chloemissynapoleon

Talking Dachshund - videos to -


----------



## ThorDogofThunder (May 31, 2017)

Thor's is here:


https://www.instagram.com/_thor_dog_of_thunder_


----------



## Sunpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

Great idea! Below is my dog's instagram page. Quincy is 3 yrs 8 months and Sullivan is 5 months 1 week. I also have some pictures of my previous rescue goldens (who have since passed) out there, Ben & Mickey. 

https://www.instagram.com/flsunpup/


----------



## chloemissynapoleon (Feb 4, 2011)

—————————————


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Here is Autumn's. 

https://www.instagram.com/autumn_the_golden/


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

I just decided to get on the Instagram train, purely to gawk at cute doggie pics and inflict some of Summer's on the world : summer_thelovebug


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

I finally made one for Jarvis. Better late than never

https://www.instagram.com/jarvisthegoldenretriever/


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

I love this, and will definitely look up the accounts above!
You can follow Trudy. Pics starting from 6 weeks old to present, updated usually a couple times a week.
http://www.instagram.com/trudy_mctrudester


----------



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

Bridget's is Bridgetthegolden!


----------



## CaliGolden (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi everyone! This is a great thread! 

Leilani's is https://www.instagram.com/leilani.the.golden.pup/


----------



## Missy Albrecht (Oct 3, 2017)

This is Luna?s instagram page lunabear_03.28.17


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

wendy.k.ott


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

Bodhi's Instagram is www.instagram.com/bodhigolden/


----------



## emantworth (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/doak_the_golden/


----------



## BellaGraceMom (Nov 28, 2016)

https://instagram.com/missbellagrier


----------



## Le Master (Oct 25, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/buckley_the_golden/


----------



## Cecily (Jul 21, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/just_a_golden_sparkle


----------



## alijonesy (Dec 22, 2016)

Augie is doggie.augie!


----------



## CarlysMom (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/carly_the_golden/?hl=en

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlysMom (Aug 17, 2017)

Daisy123 said:


> I just created an Instagram account for Daisy and Chloe follow us at
> https://instagram.com/goldensdaisyandchloe/.
> 
> Please share your Instagram accounts on this thread.


https://www.instagram.com/carly_the_golden/

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/goldenrocketdog


----------



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

Bridget’s is: Bridget_the golden & Mauras is: Maura_the golden! I know I am not too creative with the names but I have a ball with the dog accounts


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

Jakes is jake_the_dog_vi . He would love some more followers


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

@iamellejee

Would love new friends :heart_eyes:


----------



## Colorado Bella (Oct 28, 2017)

Tiberius is tiberiusthegolden 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macklea93 (Aug 11, 2017)

@ liltil_unleashed


----------



## jesscseh (Jan 27, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/goldengurlbambi/

Our Bambi


----------



## Karento5 (Nov 22, 2017)

Golden_elliemae is my Instagram account. I hope to post more on there soon.


----------



## Karento5 (Nov 22, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/golden_elliemae


----------



## HudsonRiver (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/hudsonriverrunning/ 

Going to go follow everyone now


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

My puppy is 
adventures_of_bentley_


----------



## Jnoel21 (Sep 20, 2017)

Bridget is Bridget_thegolden and Maura is Maura_thegolden - I know I am super original with the names


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

Teddy_Pickle_Pants &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## michiteachme (Mar 6, 2018)

Here is Chance's! Created just today 

https://www.instagram.com/wonder_golden_chance/


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi all! I am glad there is a thread for this! It will be awesome to be able to keep up with other forum members this way! Denver's Instagram account is: *@thegoldendenver_ *

Give us a follow! Would love to see all of your photos as well!


----------



## mp2005 (Jul 17, 2018)

How fun! I just started one for the puppy I am taking home soon... https://www.instagram.com/franklin.the.golden/


----------



## Eric Linett (May 24, 2018)

http://instagram.com/regaltheretriever 


And a silly video if you need a laugh: https://www.instagram.com/p/BpVkzYyBEZF/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet

Just for fun!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

https://www.instagram.com/ljilly28/


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Instagram.com/goldengalstella


----------



## Ruth & Louis (Mar 25, 2018)

instagram.com/kinglouismciver


----------



## BeesleBug (May 16, 2018)

@Beesly.thegolden 

instagram.com/beesly.thegolden/

She'd love a follow


----------



## kerricrane (May 21, 2018)

instagram.com/chasing.briar


Going to follow everyone now...


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

instagram.com/piper_the_golden_retriever

:grin2:


----------



## Twopoofsonepom (Mar 8, 2020)

Hello everyone! My name is Pippa!

My Instagram is @Twopoofsonepom,
Check it out to viewv my wild antics ?


----------



## OdinsDad (Sep 8, 2019)

Odin T. Connacht (@odin_thegoldenretriever) • Instagram photos and videos has my Odin (currently 8 months puppy)


----------



## Golden Retriever Zelda (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi fwend 🐾

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCuEUB_Ar4v/


----------



## Golden Retriever Zelda (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi fwend 🐾

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCuEUB_Ar4v/


----------



## irevel (May 25, 2020)

@cosmo.thegoldenboy









C O S M O🐾💛 | Golden Retriever (@cosmo.thegoldenboy) • Instagram photos and videos


2,748 Followers, 1,000 Following, 153 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from C O S M O🐾💛 | Golden Retriever (@cosmo.thegoldenboy)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Cheekah (Jun 17, 2019)

Such a great idea!
going to follow you guys!
mine is @mygoldenslife






ᶜ ᴴ ᴬ ᴿ ᴸ ᴵ (@mygoldenslife) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## Mischevous Maeve (May 2, 2020)

Love all of your accounts! Maeve's is @mischievous.maeve


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Cheekah said:


> Such a great idea!
> going to follow you guys!
> mine is @mygoldenslife
> 
> ...


We love your account!! [email protected]


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Ours is @gusandben 😀


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

@leo_the_goldenpup


----------



## Cheekah (Jun 17, 2019)

livduse said:


> We love your account!! [email protected]


Ohhh hi Gus <3


----------



## AGonline (Nov 12, 2020)

This sounds great!! This is Banjo's

Instagram.com/banjothedapper

Sometimes my Mum's dog Georgie the golden retriever makes an appearance. Less so with the lock down


----------



## ashleythomson2 (Mar 1, 2021)

Cheekah said:


> Such a great idea!
> going to follow you guys!
> mine is @mygoldenslife
> 
> ...



Ommggg, I love so much the golden retriever breed, It's my dream to buy one too. They are soo beautiful and cute, they make our life more colourful.


----------



## Eireannach (Jan 14, 2022)

We just created an Instagram page for *Maui* to celebrate his 3 monthversary! 
You can follow our cute boy on @itsreallymemaui


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

I created an Insta account when we 1st brought Archie home, but it got hacked and photos were taken, so I closed that one. I recently created another one and so far so good!





Archie (@archiethemagolden) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## goldenCosmo (Nov 14, 2013)

Daisy123 said:


> I just created an Instagram account for Daisy and Chloe follow us at
> Login • Instagram.
> 
> Please share your Instagram accounts on this thread.


Hi! My golden's instagram handle is @cosmo.diamond.in.the.ruff! I'm a children's book author and I recently wrote a rhyming picture book starring Cosmo. Our book's instagram is @amulyavv_books Login • Instagram


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

Eireannach said:


> We just created an Instagram page for *Maui* to celebrate his 3 monthversary!
> You can follow our cute boy on @itsreallymemaui
> View attachment 891782


Ahh I’ll have to follow!
Percy used to have an Instagram, buttttt it grew to around 8k and then it just became super stressful for me to run because of the constant DMs, constantly making content, answering comments, etc… so I deleted it


----------

